# Floppy and CD defunctional [SOLVED] [DELETE]

## Alpo Nestori

My HD (IBM Travelstar) broke down a while back. When I had recovered from a stage4 backup everything works except floppy and cd (and propably USB dvd)

Floppy:

 *Quote:*   

> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/fd0, or too many mounted file systems 

 

The drive makes all the sounds it should, you know 'tac tac tac tac' ... but it doesn't mount. Same thing happens with root or user account.

CD:

Gxine can't access /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 as normal user but root works fine. Also abcde (cd-ripper) fails as user but works as root. Haven't tried mounting normal data cd's

/etc/fstab:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/cdroms/cdrom0	/mnt/cdrom	auto,iso9660	noauto,users,exec		0 0
> 
> /dev/fd0                         /mnt/floppy	auto,iso9660	noauto,noatime,users,rw	0 0
> ...

 The changes since the working setup are that i'm using crypt-swap as defined in /etc/conf.d/cryptfs, udev has replaced devfs and the new (notorious) baselayout update is done cleanly.

/etc/conf.d/rc :

 *Quote:*   

> RC_USE_FSTAB="no"
> 
> RC_DEVICES="auto"
> 
> RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes"

 

Any suggestions appreciated.Last edited by Alpo Nestori on Fri Aug 26, 2005 11:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Alpo Nestori,

Ripping and playing audio CDs requires raw device access. Your user needs to be in the cdrom group for that.

Has mounting floppies ever worked ? 

Please pout the output of 

```
grep NLS /usr/src/linux/.config
```

You can cut all lines beginnig with  a # (comment mark)

----------

## widan

For the floppy, are you sure the disk you're using is in a good state (ie not defective, and formatted with some filesystem) ? Also do you have support for the filesystem on it (most likely FAT or VFAT, but can be something else if the disk was formatted on Linux) ?

----------

## Alpo Nestori

Mounting floppies has worked allways without problems. I copied some files which were not on the last dvd backup like cupsd.conf onto a floppy right before the harddrive went silent for good. I use good Verbatim floppies and tried mounting now with several different ones in that regard. 

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Please pout the output of  grep NLS /usr/src/linux/.config . You can cut all lines beginnig with  a # (comment mark)

 

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

I have vfat, msdos, ntfs support builtin to the kernel also. And my normal user account was able to rip cd's and use gxine to play dvd's before the crash just fine straight from fluxbox menu.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Alpo Nestori,

Thats correct, You have 

```
CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y 
```

both places.

----------

## Alpo Nestori

Yes, everything should be correct but nothing works.  Can you suggest anyplace else where to look from ? 

I know from experience that my user account had access to /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 before the crash too. Used to play dvd movies with gxine all the time. Now that the floppy is going mad at the same time can't be a coincidence. This has got to be some udev related thing. Kicking devfs is the only major change since last working setup.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Alpo Nestori,

Look through your udev rules in /etc/udev/rules.d/ to check the permissions that devices are created with.

Rules are appled in reverse numerical order, thus rules in lower number files override rules in higher numbered files.

You may only have 50-udev.rules. Do not edit it if its not to your liking, since updates to udev will wip out your changes.

Create say 30-udev.rules and put your rules there.

----------

## Alpo Nestori

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Create say 30-udev.rules and put your rules there.

 

Thank you for your time  and advices NeddySeagoon. I will look into this matter with patience and time too. If nothing happens i'll return to the forum in a few days.

p.s: Love your signature

----------

## Alpo Nestori

/etc/fstab:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/fd0                         /mnt/floppy	auto,iso9660	noauto,noatime,users,rw	0 0
> 
> 

 

It was the fstab all along. Merely changing     auto,iso9660 --> vfat,auto.iso9660     did the trick. I don't remember touching this line in a year. Go figure...

This theread can be safely deleted.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Alpo Nestori,

Hmm. iso9660 on a floppy ?

You probably did not intend to do that.

----------

## Yoshi Assim

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Floppy:
> 
>  *Quote:*   mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/fd0, or too many mounted file systems  
> ...

 

I think that you must change tis line in /etc/fstab...

```
/dev/fd0                         /mnt/floppy   auto   noauto,noatime,users,rw   0 0
```

I think that one floppy hasn't iso9660 filesystem...

----------

